# Welchen DUAL RAM für MSI K7N2 DELTA-ILSR Board



## cleanerXXL (7. August 2004)

Hi

Ich wollte mir jetzt ein MSI K7N2 DELTA-ILSR Board kaufen. dafür hab ich mir nun kompatiblen RAM suchen wollen, der im DUAL CHANNEL Mode läuft. Beim Lesen im Internet hab ich nun gesehen, dass G.E.I.L. RAM beispielsweise nicht offiziell für den NForce2 Chipsatz freigegeben ist (Angabe vom 13.11.03).

und bei eBay (Artikelnummer: 3496671917) steht, dass der "INFINEON 512MB DDR-RAM DIMM DUAL CHANNEL FÄHIG DDR400 - PC3200" besonders für "INTEL und AMD Chipsätze mit Dual Channel Ram Unterstützung" geeignet sind. auf der anderen seite steht da ebenfalls, allerdings englisch: "Infineon DDR400 memory products have also reveived industry-wide recognition from major chipset makers Intel, SiS, nVIDIA, VIA and ATI, who have released chipsets
that support this technology." => heißt das nun das der RAM auch mit dem MSI K7N2 DELTA-ILSR Board also dem NForce2 Chipsatz läuft?!

Das Board soll ja mit 2 x 512MB DDR-RAM im DUAL-CHANNEL Mode laufen. 

Bitte helft mir ich bin im moment etwas verwirrt.

thx ICE


----------



## TobiTo (13. August 2004)

Hi ICE,

soviel ich weiss sorgt die DUAL-CANNEL Technologie für einen ETWAS schnelleren Zugriff auf den Speicher, da parallel zugegriffen wird. Das heisst, der Speicher muss so geringe Toleranzen in der Zugriffszeit haben, dass keine Fehler auftreten. 

Ich hatte vor mehr als einem Jahr das gleiche Problem. Mit 2 Kingston DDR400, je 512MB habe ich sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Gruß Tobi


----------

